# hfcs prices



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

havnt bought a load of HFCS in a two years been using sugar syrup. but i did get a quote on HFCS for pick up in FL it was .25 a lbs. sugar syrup went up to about .35 a lb this fall. 

This fall what i have been doing is just buying granulated sugar and mixing it myself it is much cheaper and it is always fresh. Thanks to BEES4U for the idea.
regards Nick


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

I need to feed 500 hives no way am i mixing dry sugar again. I get dry sugar for next to nothing and I am tired of it.


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

lol i feed 1500 hives mixing sugar, where do you get your sugar i might be interested in getting some. 
Nick


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

local food plant that uses it. once every three months they clean the line and fill a 3000 lb box with it and give it to me. I give them a couple of gallons of honey and some comb honey in trade. Still how do you mix all that in a easy process?


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

well what I did is took a 330 gal plastic tote cut off the top so it is nice and open, and hooked my feeding pump on the bottom outlet, fill the tote with water then as i dump the sugar in i have the pump circulating the water though a 2" hose through the top. i can mix the syrup really thick even with cold water. the whole deal takes maybe 30min to mix up 200gal. 

a differant way that is really easy that a buddy of mine has, is a big 1000gal milk tank that he heats then he puts in however much water and sugar and has a paddle in it that stirs he just lets it stir all night then in the morning he has 900-1000 gal of syrup ready to roll. hope this helps Nick


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

I just was told .22 per lb delivered for 48,000lbs and .23 per lb for 24,000lb


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

*HFC & Sugar prices*

HFC here in Nebr. .22 cents & the plant is less than 20 miles from our dock!!!!!!!!
Just picked up close to a ton of sugar from Costco & WOW has that stuff gone up since last year!!!!
Just paid .44 cents!
Was .32 last year.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

soupcan said:


> HFC here in Nebr. .22 cents & the plant is less than 20 miles from our dock!!!!!!!!
> Just picked up close to a ton of sugar from Costco & WOW has that stuff gone up since last year!!!!
> Just paid .44 cents!
> Was .32 last year.


Soupcan what does the 44 cents convert to when you add water? Assume there is no labor charge. I know that is not realistic but I am curious.


----------



## soupcan (Jan 2, 2005)

*Sugar*

We add aprox. 5 or so quarts of water to a 100# of sugar.
Then heat it in 300# batches.
Bring it to a boil & when it looks like starch we pour it into 1-1/2" or so deep wooden rims & allowed to cool.
This then turns rock hard & is put on top of the bees for winter feed.


----------



## rainesridgefarm (Sep 4, 2001)

What a mark up. on the commodities market it has never gone over .15 cents. If you buy that much I would contact Chicago Sweetner and get it delivered from a warehouse near you.


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

*Hfcs Price*

I just bought 21000 lbs of HFCS sugar mix of $.25 lb. This is what start my hives up in the spring. Why does the price keep going up????? Ohio DNR is going after the corn ethlal company for dumping of corn syrup in the feilds and it running in the river and water ways killing the fish. So much waste going on, and making problems. It was only 5 years ago I was getting the same product for only $.13 a lb. Why hasn't honey doubled in the past 5 years for the producers. The price of bees keep going up, but that is another subject.
Thanks for taking the time to read,
Ron


----------

